# Relationship with your conflictor.



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Graveyard said:


> Oh don't bring that up. I was suggesting types okay. :C
> But you had the Alpha scent, and I definitely had ILE in my mind at first!
> 
> You yourself said that you're drawn to them, so yahh you thirst the Fe. Have some Fe then. ;P
> Well, it's been stablished here that you will be drawn towards ESIs and EIIs will also lure you a lot (supervisor are pretty amusing at first, too). Be careful.


Lol, I know, I'm just messing.  I'm still not really sure myself but after my video interview with Entropic I figured ILE is most likely.

I said I'm drawn to them _unconsciously_, not actively like you said. I only noticed it was happening because of the theory. I worry for what would have happened otherwise, lol. I could easily be unconsciously drawn to an ESI, for instance. :shocked: I guess it's good that I don't care to build "deep" relationships with people or whatever, I just socialize and come home, lol.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> Lol, I know, I'm just messing.  I'm still not really sure myself but after my video interview with Entropic I figured ILE is most likely.
> 
> I said I'm drawn to them _unconsciously_, not actively like you said. I only noticed it was happening because of the theory. I worry for what would have happened otherwise, lol. I could easily be unconsciously drawn to an ESI, for instance. :shocked: I guess it's good that I don't care to build "deep" relationships with people or whatever, I just socialize and come home, lol.


I know you are. This should be evident, but don't take me too seriously. If I seem offended, I most likely am not. ;P

True, true. I can't quite explain what I want to say, but let's just keep it at "unconsciously attracted to", okie? 

Oh you're such a social grace, aren't you?

Well, I think we've went way too far with derailing here, don't you agree? We're going to get a warning or something.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> Dual have same strength of dimension of function as your conflict but conflictors fight until only few things they can agree on while duality merge.
> 
> That be the difference. x)


Your Vital is all your "personal" stuff that's basically set in stone. Your mental is all the stuff you can consciously process through in the social sphere. Unless your conflictor just has a really similar background to you, the two of you won't be able to socially adapt to each others personal individuality.


----------

